

The Ultimate (SaaS) Churn Rate Cheat Sheet - nickfzx
https://chartmogul.com/blog/2015/02/the-ultimate-saas-churn-rate-cheat-sheet/

======
whyleym
Looks good - although is this also missing declined transactions ? We see a
very high percentage of failed transactions each month, however this could be
because 80% of our customers are in my he US but our merchant account is in
the UK ?

~~~
nickfzx
Damn! You're absolutely right, this would come under the 'Passive churn'
classification I think.

------
goodJobWalrus
Thank you for not requiring email to download the cheat sheet. Almost all
companies/websites say they put customer first, but when they require your
information to let you read something for "free", it's obvious they are
bullshitting. So, good job there.

~~~
nickfzx
Thanks! We prefer to just put stuff out there and have faith that if people
are interested in trying ChartMogul they'll come back and signup.

We have started using the little 'Sniply' powered signup at the bottom of the
PDF just to do a bit of unobtrusive prompting.

------
porter
I was actually reading this and thinking, "man, I wish baremetrics broke churn
out like this"

Didn't realize you guys were a competitor. Maybe I'll give it a try.

~~~
nickfzx
Full disclosure, ChartMogul does not (yet) auto-classify churn in all the ways
mentioned on the cheat sheet, however this is something we'll be working hard
on over the coming months.

You can currently segment your churn in a bunch of different ways (e.g. by
plan, geography, cohort, etc).

------
scosman
"Want a professionally printed copy – for FREE?"

Bold strategy, attempting to motivate tech entrepreneurs with paper copies.
Let's see if it pays off.

~~~
nickfzx
We've been mailing them to our customers, I think people like them. Something
to pin up next to the monitor.

------
blackdogie
The site's not loading for me in Germany :( Google Cache also didn't do
anything, besides load the bare HTML page.

~~~
nickfzx
Very strange, that's the 2nd time today. We're in Berlin and aren't having
issues, I'll talk to our host.

~~~
blackdogie
my traceroute from Munich dies at

traceroute to chartmogul.com (184.168.47.225), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets

1 192.168.178.1 (192.168.178.1) 1.609 ms 1.425 ms 1.127 ms

2 ppp-default.m-online.net (82.135.16.28) 44.162 ms 34.761 ms 32.867 ms

3 ae2.rt-decix-2.m-online.net (82.135.16.209) 36.361 ms 57.201 ms 51.925 ms

4 ibrsa0203-01.edg.mgmt.ams1.gdg (80.81.193.165) 54.584 ms 80.488 ms 52.594 ms

5 * * *

6 * *

Hope it helps. I used a VPN and got the file :D

~~~
nickfzx
thanks - sending this to MediaTemple now

------
Svenstaro
Doesn't load for me on my home connection, works on my server. Route broken
somewhere?

~~~
nickfzx
Strange, we host our website with MediaTemple and are yet to start using a
CDN, this will probably help with issues like this

